# Glock 42



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Picked up the Glock 42 today. Looking forward to getting to the range with it! It feels really good.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Congratulations, I shot one and I really liked it. I hope to buy one myself someday.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I shot one several months ago and just bought it today. They are smooth shooting, uh!


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes - a really nice pistol IMO. I love mine.


----------



## 33184 (Sep 2, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Picked up the Glock 42 today. Looking forward to getting to the range with it! It feels really good.


Any feedback now that you've had a chance to shoot the 42? I've looked at one in my local shop, but have never shot one. I'd be interested to know what your experience has been now that you've had it for a while.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

prez said:


> Any feedback now that you've had a chance to shoot the 42? I've looked at one in my local shop, but have never shot one. I'd be interested to know what your experience has been now that you've had it for a while.


I definitely recommend getting one. What I like about it is that it is small, but it's not a nano-sized "pocket pistol". It has a 3.25" barrel which helps with accuracy, and it has an extremely smooth recoil compared to other .380s I've shot. It's simple, and easy to operate. It's a true Glock. Now if you want a really good DA/SA pistol in .380 I would recommend the Bersa Thunder. It is the best DA/SA .380 available for the money, IMHO. But it's larger than the Glock, with no more capacity and no smoother.


----------



## 33184 (Sep 2, 2014)

Glad to hear it's working well for you. I've shot a Bersa, and it was fine, but didn't fit me very well. I love my Glock 19, so the idea of a smaller package, with the same reliability and easy maintenance seems appealing to me.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

prez said:


> Glad to hear it's working well for you. I've shot a Bersa, and it was fine, but didn't fit me very well. I love my Glock 19, so the idea of a smaller package, with the same reliability and easy maintenance seems appealing to me.


Yeah, I use the Glock 19 Gen4 for EDC, and carry the G42 as back up much of the time. You almost forget you have it on.


----------



## Ron37388 (Aug 31, 2012)

I had a Bersa Thunder .380 and got rid of it in favor of the Glock 42. I already have a G26 which I love and it's very accurate. The Bersa was very finicky when it came to the brand of ammo. The Glock will eat anything you give it. I'm not the best shooter so I really can't complain about my poor groupings at 15 ft. with the Glock, but it is a perfect conceal/carry gun. I slip it in my jeans pocket wherever I go.


----------



## modula2 (Oct 31, 2014)

Great pistol. My 42 has taken all the different ammo I have fed it with no problems.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't want another .380, but if I did, this would probably be the one. I have an LCP that I never carry unless I just can't carry something in 9mm or .45, so the LCP is 'adequate' for this rare circumstance.

But, a Glock 42 caught my attention at the last gun show I attended, and I fondled it a little bit and liked the feel of it, for a small pistol. It's unusual for me to like the feel of a Glock, so I was impressed, but not enough to pay the price.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Bisley, I sort of feel the same way. I like the .380, but most are either too small for my taste or as large as a good pocket 9, so I carry a 9mm. But the Glock 42 was different. It actually felt good in my hand, small and thin, but somehow solid, but what impressed me more is what a soft shooting pistol it is. I wasn't sold on it until I shot one. Then I had to have it. If you don't want another .380 then I recommend not shooting the 42. If you like the way it felt, if you shoot one you'll buy one. ;-)


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I wonder if we will be seeing a 9mm version of the G42 soon. By this time last year there were rumors swirling around about glock introducing two new models which later were the 41 and 42. I have heard some rumors that it would be this year but I think it is more wishful thinking than anything. also heard maybe they would introduce something in a .22lr and a Gen 4 30s. But these are just rumors.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

rustygun said:


> I wonder if we will be seeing a 9mm version of the G42 soon. By this time last year there were rumors swirling around about glock introducing two new models which later were the 41 and 42. I have heard some rumors that it would be this year but I think it is more wishful thinking than anything. also heard maybe they would introduce something in a .22lr and a Gen 4 30s. But these are just rumors.


I'd love to see something like the G42 in a 9mm. I think it would be a fantastic little gun. I have shot the 41, and it is smooth, but it's hard for me to make sense of buying one simply b/c I'd literally have little use for it. Maybe a home defense gun, but I'd come closer to employing the G30S than any other .45 Glock offers.


----------



## Ron37388 (Aug 31, 2012)

I think a 9mm in the G42 platform would not suit me. The smaller the gun, the more recoil and less accuracy you get. I have a G26 9mm and the G42 .380. I like the accuracy of the G26 and the size is OK for carry. The G42 is not so accurate past 25 feet but it fits real nice in my jeans pocket or on my belt with a summer shirt. The accuracy is probably my own fault. I'm not the best shooter, but have no problem making a tight group with the G26 at 25 ft. I really like them both and the clothing of the day dictates which one I carry.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, something like a G42 and the G42 platform are not the same. I agree with you that the accuracy of the G42 isn't hot beyond the 25' mark. It's intended for use within 21', and more like probably 10-15 would be more like it. I use my G42 for special events where ultra-deep concealment is required, like weddings, playing golf (not that I get to much) or things like that. It's a really neat little gun. Of course, 007 could probably shoot a BG at 25 yards from a moving train, but then he's 007 isn't he.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Ron37388 said:


> I think a 9mm in the G42 platform would not suit me. The smaller the gun, the more recoil and less accuracy you get. I have a G26 9mm and the G42 .380. I like the accuracy of the G26 and the size is OK for carry. The G42 is not so accurate past 25 feet but it fits real nice in my jeans pocket or on my belt with a summer shirt. *The accuracy is probably my own fault.* I'm not the best shooter, but have no problem making a tight group with the G26 at 25 ft. I really like them both and the clothing of the day dictates which one I carry.


The phrase I bolded is true in most cases of a short handgun 'not being accurate.'

That being the case, I practice more with my short barreled .22 to make me bear down a little more with my sighting. But I also reserve the one short-barreled pistol that I can't shoot as well as I want to (LCP) to situations in which I can't carry something bigger, but want to have something that might get an attacker off of me long enough so I can run (snicker) away. In addition, I installed a CT laser on it that does enable me to shoot 4" groups at 10-15 yards, in optimum circumstances.

However, I do have a 9mm, a .40S&W, and a .45 ACP that aren't much larger than the G42, and I shoot them much better, out to 15 yards, under optimum conditions. The recoil is definitely a factor that is difficult to overcome when combined with the short sighting radius, but can be done with a disciplined practice regimen which concentrates heavily on follow-through. I practice with the .22, then immediately transfer the fundamentals to the heavy recoiling pistol, and then stop before the recoil wears me down enough to wreck the gains I've made. Dry-firing also helps in acquiring proper sight picture and trigger control, especially in conjunction with a laser sight that shows you clearly how much you are wiggling off target.


----------



## Ron37388 (Aug 31, 2012)

*especially in conjunction with a laser sight that shows you clearly how much you are wiggling off target.*

I agree with using a laser to see just how far off target you wiggle. I have a laser for my G26 and it has helped me with my rapid fire practice. The prior post about the G42 being designed for 21 ft or under is interesting. I bought the G42 with the intentions of it being a close encounter type of weapon. It's a good "in the house" weapon. I like my big ol' HighPoint 45acp for the bedside. I figure if I miss the bad guy in the house, the report will be enough to give him a heart attack. My favorite is still my G26.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I've learned tonight from my local dealer that Glock has confirmed they are coming out with a single stack 9mm soon.


----------



## oldfart64 (Feb 14, 2015)

HI I am new to rhis forum and brand new to glock ownership. I picked up my glock g-42 last week.sadly it has some issues so it was sent back to glock. I will report when I get it back and get to do some shooting with it. In the mean time, I will read all I can about glock while i am waiting.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

What kind of issues? I only ask because I haven't heard of many Glock issues, although anyone can let a mistake get past inspection, occasionally.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

oldfart64 said:


> HI I am new to rhis forum and brand new to glock ownership. I picked up my glock g-42 last week.sadly it has some issues so it was sent back to glock. I will report when I get it back and get to do some shooting with it. In the mean time, I will read all I can about glock while i am waiting.


Hmmm...what happened? Just curious because I was thinking on buying one of these next month. Welcome to the site BTW!


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I bought one a couple of months ago and have had zero issues. When my wife shot it she was having problems because it is easy to limp wrist and have failure to feed issues. I helped her with grip and she was good to go. The original problems they had with the pistols was I believe in feeding certain ammo consistently. I believe glock changed the mags and the new ones have a 1 or 2 under the numbers on the mag itself. When my wife would have an issue I would take the gun and empty both mags no issue. It took me awhile to figure out why she would have issue but after she got a better grip she shot it just fine. Just as reference that was probably my wife's third time shooting at range.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

*Glock 42 for Pocket Carry?*

I'm interested in the Glock 42 as a pocket carry. Several have mentioned that they carry their Glock 42 in their jeans pocket. I was wondering if you carry it with a pocket holster, if so which holster do you recommend, or do you just carry it in your pocket without a holster. If you carry without a pocket holster, does it print very much? My concern is that it may be a little large for a pocket carry. I have not seen a Glock 42 but plan on looking at one soon. Based on your comments I will probably own one!


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I wouldn't carry any gun without having it in something that covers the trigger.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

Looking forward to range report. I had an early version and it was a Failure To Feed Monster. Sent it to Glock ( On their dime, their CS is great) They upgraded three parts Magazine slide stop and something else ( I believe they upgraded the magazines again and the current ones have a 03 stamped on them). After about 200 rounds it broke in nicely. I however did not need another .380 ( I won the G42 in a raffle) I sold it to a nice young lady that wanted to shoot in competitions with it.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I read somewhere else that they have also put a different trigger connector in the newer 42 and 43. It supposed give the trigger a lighter pull. I know I own both and the trigger is a little stiff.


----------



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

I've had mine for 6 months now and it's an excellent shooter. In the beginning it was ammo picky and very subject to limp wristing, I didn't send it back. I just kept shooting and cleaning it and 250 rounds later it performs perfect. I did add a ghost connector for the trigger and night sights. I have close to 500 rounds out of it now and the 42 runs flawlessly.


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

I hope yours does well. I tested one at a local range and it simply didn't hold up. Fifty rounds and it had two major fails: fail to feed and fail to eject.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

I shot my 42 today for the first time today and had numerous feed and ejection problems with the first 18 rds. I changed ammo and that seemed to fix the problems. This surprised me since I've never had any malfunctions with my other 2 Glocks.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

bluewave said:


> I'm interested in the Glock 42 as a pocket carry. Several have mentioned that they carry their Glock 42 in their jeans pocket. I was wondering if you carry it with a pocket holster, if so which holster do you recommend, or do you just carry it in your pocket without a holster. If you carry without a pocket holster, does it print very much? My concern is that it may be a little large for a pocket carry. I have not seen a Glock 42 but plan on looking at one soon. Based on your comments I will probably own one!


The Glock 42 I rented recently easily fit into my front pocket. It was accurate, soft shooting & I didn't have any problems with it. I carry a Ruger LCR .38 or Beretta Pico in my front pockets & use kydex holsters. The inside part is the shape of the gun & the outside is smooth & curved so there's no printing. Mine are from Alabama holster but there's other makers also. I tried 2 neoprene pocket holsters & they didn't print but were a little more bulky than I wanted. Pockets bulged out noticeably, especially with the LCR. At the range I was able to get a Glock 43 in & out of my front pocket but not quickly, took some time & effort. Glock 42 no problem.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

bluewave said:


> I shot my 42 today for the first time today and had numerous feed and ejection problems with the first 18 rds. I changed ammo and that seemed to fix the problems. This surprised me since I've never had any malfunctions with my other 2 Glocks.


Mine has fed just about every bullet profile, even the "big" 100 grain FN profile ones from SIG. What brand did yours not like?


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

My G 42 had failures with every mag of Blazer Brass including FTF, FTE, and Stove Pipe. The cases of the Blazer Brass were discolored. I'm not sure if it was corrosion or what. I changed to 90 gr. PMC and fired 2 mags. The slide failed to lock back on the last rd. of the 2nd mag. That may have been a grip problem. I hope to fire it again today and will report back. I will also 95 gr. Browning next time. 

I was very surprised with the Blazer Brass results since I've fired it in my Glock 9's without any problem.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

Back to the range this morning and fired about 60 rds. with a different ammo, PMC 90 gr. and Browning 95 gr. without any failures. I shot at 7, 10, and 15 yds. and the 42 shoots great! In fact I shot about as well with the 42 as I do with my 19 and 43. 

The cases of the Blazer Brass that I had problems with were discolored, or possiblly had corrosion on them. Maybe they would have been fine in a pistol that was broken in but they didn't work well at all in my new G 42.


----------

